# I am NOT an Italian citizen... (ccTLD trustee services thread)



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

...but I want a .it domain or two - specifically, I'd like myfirstnamemylastname.it

As I understand it, only Italian citizens can register .it domains, so my only option would be to find a trustee service. So far, Google has only brought me to GoDaddy, which I refuse to work with.

Anyone know of a reputable trustee service I could register a .it domain through, preferably a cheaper one (like, if it's over $40 I would probably opt for a .io instead)

Alternatively, also post tips for getting other ccTLDs like .eu for non-EU citizens, etc.


----------



## blergh (May 19, 2013)

INWX.de offers trustee-services for like 3


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

blergh said:


> INWX.de offers trustee-services for like 3


----------



## prometeus (May 19, 2013)

We went out of the .it registration business a few years ago (when the .it NIC moved to the new registrar model) so my information may not be so accurate, but you need to be in the EU to register an .it domain or as pointed out you need some proxy service...


----------



## ElliotJ (May 19, 2013)

prometeus said:


> We went out of the .it registration business a few years ago (when the .it NIC moved to the new registrar model) so my information may not be so accurate, but you need to be in the EU to register an .it domain or as pointed out you need some proxy service...


Sounds about right, it's been opened up to EU residents recently.

Hexonet.net offers a trustee service, might be worth looking into - They also offer fairly cheap .io domain names.


----------



## marrco (May 22, 2013)

ElliotJ said:


> Hexonet.net offers a trustee service, might be worth looking into


I've used their services for a few years, they are a reliable provider. If you need to buy cheap .it domains internetbs is the best option, but i don't think they can help you with a trustee service


----------

